# May 2010 GSP Litter Announcement



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Sopers Sass of Class MH has been bred to KB's Trigger Happy MH
Pups will arrive around May 9th
Price will be $500 male or female.

Sopers Sass of Class MH (Shady)



Shady recently finished her AKC Master Hunter title at the Idaho GSP/Britt Club spring hunt test.
She is a very outgoing dog with a strong desire to please. She was easy to train and retained the training well. She has hunted chukar, pheasants, sharptail, huns and forest grouse. She has also been used as a guide dog on hunting clubs.

Shady is very easy to handle and will hunt for anyone. She retrieves and honors naturally, however I did force fetch her for hunt test purposes. She is Dixieland Rusty bred and has a sweet temperament making her a great family dog.

KB's Trigger Happy MH (Trigger)



















Trigger was bought as a puppy from Palermo Ranch Kennels in Ca (Doug Stocks). He is a direct son of NFC/FC Tonelli's Rising Sun. Trigger is out of a NFC/FC Strikes Flash of Gold female.
Trigger was trained and campaigned by Matt Miller of Grantsville for his Master Hunter.
He has been used to hunt chukar and pheasants. He has a ton of style and desire to please.

Here is a link to the pedigree the pups will have.
http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=1596
I think these pups should make fantastic dogs for the foot hunter or anyone wanting to get involved in hunt tests or trials. Pups should either be solid liver or white with liver heads and patches.

For those of you that don't know it is a very difficult time consuming process to put a master hunter on a dog. The dog must be trained to stand steady to wing, shot and fall and then retrieve only upon being giving a command to do so. They must pass this test perfectly 6 times to be awarded this title. It takes a great deal of time and devotion as well as money spent traveling to hunt test to do this.

Please get a hold of me through PM or hit the link to web site for my phone numbers if you have any questions. 
Several others on this web site have seen Shady in hunt tests or out hunting.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Gee, there are just a ton of awesome GSP litters this spring. Something's in the air. :O--O:


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Shady is putting on some weight and looking good. Pups should be here in about 20 days.


----------

